# What are the extremes in your collection?



## magellan (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm thinking of size and/or output here.

On the one hand, I love tiny pocket lights and have a ton of them that take CR2 sized batteries or smaller (10180, 10220, 10280) such as the tiny Steve Ku lights, Veleno Designs Quantum D2, Veleno Designs Helix Zi, DQG Fairy and DQG Spy, Lummi Orb Wee, etc. At the other extreme I have a few big lights such as my Polarion PH40 HID CSWL light at 40 watts and 4000 lumens, and my Eye40Vn with 7000 LM on turbo mode.

What are your extremes?


----------



## Str8stroke (Apr 21, 2015)

I would have to go with my Acebeams. X60 & X60M in shear size and output. Whenever a non flashaholic see them in action they are blown away. 

On the other end of the spectrum, My DQG TiSpy gets the same attention when folks see it in action.


----------



## magellan (Apr 21, 2015)

Great examples, Str8stroke. Those are some big extremes. I have yet to see an X60 or X60M in person but I bet they're impressive.

I looked up the CPF thread. Some great beam shots:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ebeam-X60-amp-X60M-brief-review-and-beamshots


----------



## chipwillis (Apr 21, 2015)

I have 1 Polarion and a Surefire Dominator UDR, but my MAC would be my extreme.


----------



## cland72 (Apr 21, 2015)

The light that gets the most "wows" from my friends is my Armytek Barracuda. Simply based on size and output, it is my most "extreme" light on the big end. On the small end, it's the 47 Mini123.

My sleeper light that also gets comments is my 6P with the single mode Nichia 219 Sportac triple. Funny though, because my most often used lights are my L1 cree and L1-RD. Neither of them "wow" the average person, because the output isn't stunning.


----------



## magellan (Apr 21, 2015)

chipwillis said:


> I have 1 Polarion and a Surefire Dominator UDR, but my MAC would be my extreme.




Wow, never seen anything like that. That thing could be a deadly weapon!


----------



## alpg88 (Apr 21, 2015)

my lights are made of plywood, that is extreme in itself, lol


----------



## magellan (Apr 21, 2015)

alpg88 said:


> my lights are made of plywood, that is extreme in itself, lol



Yes. Sounds like a truly unique collection. LOL

Is there a link with some photos?


----------



## alpg88 (Apr 21, 2015)

magellan said:


> Yes. Sounds like a truly unique collection. LOL
> 
> Is there a link with some photos?



http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?337485-plywood-flashlights


----------



## Str8stroke (Apr 21, 2015)

alpg88 said:


> my lights are made of plywood, that is extreme in itself, lol



For some reason, I knew you wood say that.


----------



## magellan (Apr 21, 2015)

alpg88 said:


> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?337485-plywood-flashlights



Ha-ha, those are great. I love the big finned heat sinks for heat dissipation.


----------



## Mmassey338 (Apr 21, 2015)

Str8stroke said:


> For some reason, I knew you *wood* say that.


Good one!


----------



## richbuff (Apr 27, 2015)

Since I am a beginner, the extremes in my collection are not that far apart, yet. MiniMag LED at one end, and MM15 at the other. 

The micro end of this spectrum does not excite me, yet; and the macro end of the spectrum is limited by carryability and the not-yet arrived future technology. So, while I await the next generation of LEDs and the Nth Generation Peta Exa Blasters that will bear them, I am focusing on filling in the gaps between the 200 and 5,000 lumen points on the spectrum.


----------



## magellan (Apr 27, 2015)

That sounds like a worthy enterprise.


----------



## yoyoman (Apr 27, 2015)

I guess that I'm an extreme flashaholic. Throw: Saabluster's Deft-X. Throw with spill: Malkoff Hound Dog. Flood: Saabluster's Rev Captor and Malkoff WildCat. Tiny: a few 10180s including Peak and DQG Spy. Eye Candy: Tain Zenith and AAA Octavino. Long runtime: Fenix E01 and Klarus MX01. Extreme general use: Oveready triples, McGizmo Haiku and Mule, and HDS Clicky and Rotary.


----------



## magellan (Apr 27, 2015)

Outstanding!


----------

